
Russian troll accounts purged by Twitter pushed Qanon conspiracy theories - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.nbcnews.com/tech/social-media/russian-troll-accounts-purged-twitter-pushed-qanon-other-conspiracy-theories-n966091
======
baruchthescribe
"In the last year, believers in the conspiracy have also been in armed
standoffs with the police in Arizona, and one blocked the Hoover Dam demanding
the “Release of the OIG Report,” a Qanon-based conspiracy theory loosely
derived from the success of #ReleaseTheMemo."

Er, the OIG report is very real. The summary of it was posted to the IG's site
the other day:

[https://oig.justice.gov/reports/2019/f190129.pdf](https://oig.justice.gov/reports/2019/f190129.pdf)

